# Make your own blower motor resistor!



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Well I got fucking annoyed that Nissan charges 30 bucks for the damn BMR, so I decided to find out how to make one I took a high power resistance decade box and hooked one lead to pin 4 (I consider pin 4 the pin all the way to the right, use a meter and test from ground to the leads to find the +12v). The other lead you can hook to one of the other 3 pins. The other 3 pins are settings 1,2, and 3. Resistance for about medium speed was about 1.8 ohms for me, not K ohms, just ohms. If you try and buy the 1/2 watt or 3/4 watt resistors at radioshack and put them in, they will pop in a matter of seconds. So what I did, was took 6 10 ohm power resistors, each rated at 50 watts, and put all 6 in parallel. I bolted them all to a peice of sheet metal and put some heatsink compound under-neath to transfer heat better. You can just jam the wires into each, or you can buy little flat peices that fit into the plugs where the BMR plugs into from like radioshack for cheap money and solder the wires to the end. The resistors get warm to the touch, but not burning or even close, works at about half speed. If anyone cared, 6 10 ohm resistors in parallel is like 1.66 ohms. Working good so far Just figured I'd post my findings in case anyone cared.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

That is pretty amasing. I would never be able to figure it out and do what you did. Post a pic if u have 1.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Well it was fairly simple if you started at the original circuit board long enough. The traces lead to what it looks like are two resistors of some sort. My guess was that maybe the first resistors was like .8 ohms maybe, running at speed 3, 1.6 ohms or so, running at speed 2, and then it used both on series to get about 2.4 ohms. These are numbers I just came up with, I'm guessing they're similar though. If you look at the resistor, it has 4 pins, one for +12VDC and each other for speeds 1 2 and 3. I'll try and get a pic of it with my bro's digital camera lata.


----------

